# Cleaning my Engine Bay



## DBville (Sep 2, 2007)

Engine cleaners like that are getting harder to find as environmental regulations get tighter. It is possible that it is not made anymore, and the only ones left are old stock.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2008)

p21 autowash is your friend.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Read about scrubbing bubbles on m5board.com, so i bought that to try.


----------



## noego (Feb 6, 2006)

frank325 said:


> Read about scrubbing bubbles on m5board.com, so i bought that to try.


too much! in a million years i wouldn't have thought of using scrubbing bubbles...and i've got several cans of the stuff. i'll stick with car wash soap though


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

noego said:


> too much! in a million years i wouldn't have thought of using scrubbing bubbles...and i've got several cans of the stuff. i'll stick with car wash soap though


Scrubbing bubbles is nothing more than a cleaning agent would it work in the engine bay yes...but look at what its designed to clean and what you are using it on?

In an engine bay you have to think about the rubber, plastic coated wiring, electronics, etc......My concern with using something like scrubbing bubbles is what will be the effect on these areas that I mentioned...in detailing you start with the least aggressive and work you way up the cleaning scale....The bubbles is a good cleaner, the wife uses it in the bathroom, but I'm with you staying with a decent diluted APC, or designated engine cleaner is the way I plan to go


----------



## noego (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks, dboy 11. words to live by...start with the least aggressive and go from there.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

i went ahead and cleaned my engine bay today. didn't use the scrubbing bubbles, just hosed it down, spray and cleaned with simple green, and hosed off. i got a little scared at first when i hosed it down because below the engine some steam came up when the water got down there. i thought that odd considering the only driving i've done today is backing it out of my garage and into the drive way. but it looks cleaner than it did. nothing special, i did it pretty quickly.


----------

